# who is your favorate primarch



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine has got to be sanguinis i mean he has wings.


----------



## thunderchild89 (Aug 27, 2008)

id say horus before the whole evil thing...he sounded pretty fun to fight for....and he was by far the most successful of the primarchs


----------



## wilsonjc82 (Aug 5, 2008)

Gotta be Russ, 

Beat the emperor in two competitions and only primarch I believe to beat Horus in combat.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

rubish hourus even said that sanguinis should have been warmaster when he was dieing


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

ME! Im a primarch, arent I......


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I've got to go with sanguinius as well, he was just so awesome and even horus looked up to him.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes and he has only been seriosly injured once that was on istaan 3 and he broke the back of the deamon who did it.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

I,m with konrad cruze for this one he was badass. Beat rogal dorn up , destroyed his own planet and instigated and allowed his own death . ooohhh !!!!


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

daemonhammer said:


> I,m with konrad cruze for this one he was badass. Beat rogal dorn up , destroyed his own planet and instigated and allowed his own death . ooohhh !!!!


but he didn't have wings


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

And he alowed himself to be killed.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

O yeah and his legion ended up bieng overwhelmed by criminals from his corrupted homeworld.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

scolatae said:


> O yeah and his legion ended up bieng overwhelmed by criminals from his corrupted homeworld.


 Nothing wrong with that :crazy:

Personally having wings is cooler;but Mortarion has a scythe :biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Scolatae, now pretty much all the traitor primarchs have wings becuz they are daemon princes!!!!!! But Kurze doesnt cuz hes dead so.... I vote Daemon Posessed Fulgrim!!!!!!!!!!!! you stupid loyalists :laugh:


----------



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

The Great Wolf Leman Russ all the way :grin:


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Ah-ha Mortarion Had Wings And A Scythe That Just Makes Him Infinitely Cooler The Sanguinis


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

imntdead said:


> Ah-ha Mortarion Had Wings And A Scythe That Just Makes Him Infinitely Cooler The Sanguinis


Sorry, Mortarion definitly didn't have wings.

Whilst I'm a self confessed Space Wolf nut, I'd have to go with Ferrus Mannus. Liquid metal hands he could forge any weapon with, and he (might have) got them by defeating a C'tan in battle. That's cool.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Lion El'Jonson cos he's the Dark Angels Primarch....loyalty 'till death!


----------



## Abyss (Jul 18, 2008)

Tis got to be Vulkan, a big black guy with glowing red eyes, and a big golden hammer with his leather coat (cape) on. And ofc with his large suit of green armor, he could go hulk mode, just picking up tanks and tossing them aside.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Roboute Guilliman. He held the imperium together after the HH and gave unto us the mightiest tomb of wisdom - that of the Codex Astartes. I'm telling you, when 40k becomes 41k he's coming back.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok for me i had to choose between three, Russ Perturabo or Angron. in regards to the two traitors pre-heresy. and i came up with Russ as my favourite loyalist because he beat the emp in two comps and was the only primarch to beat horus in combat, and he's the uber viking. Perturabo for my Pre-heresy primarch because the guy was a tactical genius and his legion could break down any wall and had direct control over a titan legion. and my favourite traitor primarch has got to be Angron hands down. This guy was a daemon prince of khorne BEFORE he got to Terra, that's insane, and he led the crusade of fire, i believe that is its name, into the imperium for over two centuries taking over 100 systems and killing untold numbers of soldiers and civilians and even then it took ten space marine chapters, ten whole guard regiments four titan legions and untold Imperial Navy vessels to push him out of the system, all for ONE primarch and his legion! he also brought armageddon to its knees and killed a whole company of grey knights and was only banished for 100 years! i bet he was laughing his ass off in the warp realizing how short that was!


----------



## Shon (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Ferrus Manus, as well. Though he was a bit hard-headed and didn't listen worth a damn.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Fulgrim - before HH he was a perfectionist and well respected in the imperium, now he would be sooo badass.......and he would have wings!!:biggrin:


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Magnus the Red, cool history and awsome ideas.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Rogal Dorn. Dedicated, intelligent and a master of warfare while not being the 'boyscout' the Guilliman was.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Wha'dya mean boyscout? He's my favourite primarch, Roboute is.


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

I would have to go with the Primarch of my army, Sanguinis

not only did he have wings, he was one of the only Primarches that was lost and when the Emperor found him, kneeled right away knowing who he was

that, and he sacrificed himself for the Imperium, and provided the crack in Horus' armor for the Emperor. When the Horus Heresy ended, it was Sanguinis that was with the Emperor during those last few moments

oh ya almost forgot, he was the only Primarch whose death created a flaw in the gene seed of the space marines, epic


----------



## Wolf Lord Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Leman Russ Baby. Ran head to head with the Emperor and feared by other Prims. Broke Magnus the Red in half and sent him into the warp like a little kid with a skinned knee!

And! The only Primarch to ever lose his Emperor gifted weapon by getting drunk and trying to throw it at the moon. FANTASTIC!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

They're all so great it's difficult to choose but based on what they achieved in their lives. I'd have to pick 2 because they tip the scales in both directions in equal amounts.

Roboute Guilliman for basically ensuring the safety of humanity Post Heresy.

Horus for nearly toppling (and some would say that he did) the emperor and destroying the imperium.


----------



## Skilgannon (Sep 11, 2008)

sanguinius because he was like an angel man & Corax cause I awlays liked his name.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Skilgannon said:


> sanguinius because he was like an angel man & Corax cause I awlays liked his name.



Skilgannon. Nice. You're a Gemmel fan, then?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Magnus the Red- Poor bastard. Daddy never loved him.


----------



## Wolflordrob (Jul 4, 2008)

Leman Russ

He did pwn Horus. Even though the Lion took a cheap shot and knocked his ass out.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I favour Lion el Jonson Primarch of the Dark Angels and if no one accepts it then feel an Ulthwean Farseers fury


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Sorry, Mortarion definitly didn't have wings.
> 
> Whilst I'm a self confessed Space Wolf nut, I'd have to go with Ferrus Mannus. Liquid metal hands he could forge any weapon with, and he (might have) got them by defeating a C'tan in battle. That's cool.


But that makes no sense... I thought he drowned a Wyrm in lava?

Personally it has to be Dorn... mmm...


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a couple

Dorn: 'cause I like sitting behind walls shooting guys, and he was one of the best at it

Magnus: 'cause I like magic


----------



## Newt (Sep 13, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> But that makes no sense... I thought he drowned a Wyrm in lava?


It is widely speculated, that the 'wyrm' were in fact a necron construct. (krayzee peepl even say it were a c'tan: the void dragon)


----------



## M3N0N26 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ol' Morty for me, with Ferrus a close second.


----------



## Dwarfy2k (Aug 17, 2008)

Leman Russ cause even now his warriors rule lol(I hope the bring a new space wolves codex soon)


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

Dorn, nobody else comes close. Since we have close to no ida who they look like besides Russ and Fulgrim, they can look like whomever we want, but if we know their weapons and deeds, it can explain alot.

Real Reason: Coolest Kickass android/earthbound god who was technically the guy behind the Black Templars.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Gotta be Vulkan in my opinion.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

Wait... Is the Vulkan primarch and the Vulkan in the new Codex the same guy?

I know there are no Primarchs with normal rules, but there is some connection right?


----------



## TexAK83 (Sep 23, 2008)

No, Vulkan the Primarch and Vulkan in the new Marine 'dex are not the same guy, and have no connection except that one is the Primarch of the other one's chapter.

That said, my favorite Primarch is Vulkan...with Corax in a close second.


----------



## Smurf87 (Sep 25, 2008)

No man gotta be Russ, he just hardcore man.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you all frigging blind Sanguines has WINGS.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Konrad Curze, who beat up Dorn. Stick it to da man!


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

I say Russ is the best. How many other Primarchs do you know of that get drunk all of the time?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Magnus- such a tragic backstory. And who can argue with a flying, giant, one-eyed magic-spitting Daemon prince?


----------

